# Snow Kitties!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

The kitties went out into the snow with my husband and I. Here's a few pics of them!

Samantha looking really annoyed in this pic! LOL!


Jules trying to figure out what all this white stuff is?! <3


And because Alice didn't want to go outside (she'd just hide under a bush anyways, lol), and I didn't want to leave out my favorite tortie, here's a pic of all three of my babies!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cute kitties!

Just looking at Jules' picture makes me cold! :shock:


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I swear I think Miss Samantha and MowMow are long lost littermates. She's built a lot like him and has a similar shaped faces.

They even have the same 'pissy' look.  He loves being outside in the harness but he always has that same expression... with the tip of his tail whipping back and forth.

They all look wonderful.  Happy kitty family.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think it's great that they stay in a harness. You are all brave in the cold. Cute photo of all three.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I love the first pic! Priceless. That's probably what my two would think about snow too.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments about my fur-babies! Yeah, Samantha always has that 'look', and Jules is always so curious about the new world around him (he can't get enough!).

MowMow - I agree...I totally think MowMow and Samantha are siblings from another litter. They have the same mannerisms, expressions, and even the same build...it's almost scary! Sammy LOVES the leash, but always has that expression of "...really Mom...?". Cracks me up every single time!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they are such beautiful kitties.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Jules in my lap after his outside adventure. :heart


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He looks very 'Oriental' breed in that photo


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

MowMow - Yeah he is VERY Oriental in his looks. Since he was found in a cardboard box at about 3 weeks old, all I can think is that someone's purebred cat got out, mated with a feral, and since he wasn't 'pure', he was dumped like trash.  He's slim, long, has giant ears, and his tail is as long as his body...he's got SOME Oriental in him, although whatever it is, I'll never know, and he's not telling. He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

What beautiful and handsome kitties! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh squeee, all three of them looking at the camera with their adorable faces!  My first cat went out in the snow. Once. She took a few steps, pawed at it, discovered it was cold and wet, started jumping to try to avoid it, realized she couldn't, and dashed back inside. Never went out in it again.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

spirite - Haha! That reminds me of Alice...I took her out in the snow once, and she hid under a bush and started yowling. She got her leash all tangled in the bush branches, so it took longer to get her back inside. Never again.  Sammy doesn't seem to mind much (although she gives me the "Why." face a lot), and Jules is just so curious about everything different (he makes a game out of every new thing).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He didn't mind the wetness? 

Margaux absolutely hated getting wet, and she must have had an unpleasant run-in with snow before I adopted her, because as much as she loved to go out on the deck, the minute there was white stuff, she wanted nothing to do with it. 

Celia's afraid of it. :roll: You know, the giant cat-eating snow monster.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

spirite said:


> He didn't mind the wetness?


Jules LOVES water. He actually hops in the shower with me every day, even going so far as to get in the stream of water itself and gives himself a bath. He loves to watch the toilet flush (almost knows how to do it himself actually...), loves running tap water, and is thrilled when I get a drink of water for myself because he knows he can stick his paws in it when I'm not looking. He's a weird little dude...lol!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG! Margaux loved water too - from a distance, lol. She was fascinated by the shower and used to walk along the edge of the tub etween the shower curtain and liner. But if a drop of water fell on her while I was doing dishes, she'd run like something just bit her. 

Well, should you need to bathe him, you know he'll be cooperative!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

spirite said:


> Well, should you need to bathe him, you know he'll be cooperative!


Been there done that...he actually LOVES baths, and just sits there while getting all suds up like royalty. He's seriously the weirdest cat I've ever known, lol!


----------

